# Build vs buy for Python???



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it cheaper to buy the parts of the Pythons water changer and buying tubing from a hardware store or is it easier to just buy a complete python?

Any suggestions and tips?


----------



## ridavid (Nov 14, 2011)

Well,you are asking 2 different questions. Cheaper=perhaps...easier=just buy it.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

How hard could it be to assemble one...all you would have to do is attach the tube onto the nipple....

:fish:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

What I did is just buy the Aqueon adapter (pump) for $10 and a drinking water safe water hose for $7 and cut both ends off it hooked it up the the pump and used a plastic water hose mender $1 to hook up a water siphon I already had. It was a fun little project and cost much less than a python. Not to mention it works great. I cant belive I have hauled 5 gal buckets for as long as I did.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i am going to build my own. i think i am going to buy the python faucet adapter for $7 at amazon and then buy the tubing($0.36/ft), on/off valve, and threaded adapter at lowes. it should come out a lot cheaper than $79 for the 50ft


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

you can get a 25ft online for $30

so if your feeling lazy order
if not save 10 bucks


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Being a bit lazy and not handy I bought a 50-foot Python years ago and love it.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does the Python attach to any faucet? I noticed my bathrooms faucet does not have any threads for attachment...at least from what i can see. Would there be threads on the inside?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes they attach to any faucet. They come with an adapter that threads into your faucet. you shold be able to unscrew the the end of the faucet( where the water comes out) and screw in the adapter. If the adapter doesnt fit you can take it and the end of ur faucet to a home improvemt or hardware store and they can find you an adapter that fits ur faucet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

quentin8 said:


> What I did is just buy the Aqueon adapter (pump) for $10 and a drinking water safe water hose for $7 and cut both ends off it hooked it up the the pump and used a plastic water hose mender $1 to hook up a water siphon I already had. It was a fun little project and cost much less than a python. Not to mention it works great. I cant belive I have hauled 5 gal buckets for as long as I did.


Could you please post a picture of this  :thumb:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

yea give me a sec to upload them.. :wink:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

faucet 








faucet minus adapter








faucet with adapter that came with my aqueon water pump








I hope this helps alittle more. If you got anyother questions please ask. Its kinda fun to wake up the wife at 2:30am to take pictures of the bathroom faucet. :lol:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

o yea one more pic








My very own $18 water changer. Well worth it.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

quentin8

Ahhhhh ok that helps a lot thanks!! so then you just simply attach a hose to the end of the adapter? Do you only use this for filling up the tank? What do you do to empty the tank?

p.s I used to live in Arkansas...near the Razorback Stadium in Fayetteville


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes the pump theads to the adapter on the faucet. The Aqueon pump has a switch on the side its a ball valve (the bule thing on the gray thing). IF you switch it one way it sucks water out of the tank and cleans the gravel using gravity. When you switch it the other way it fills the tank.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

When draining the tank you need the faucet on to start suction as long as the water level in the tank is higher than the faucet you can turn if off after the siphon has started. I know this must seem confusing. The best thing to do is search youtube for python style water changers and you should find several vids on how they work.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quentin8 thanks a lot!!


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is the finished product! Well almost...I need to find another adapter that will attach to my apartments kitchen sink...the one that came with the main unit is too big.

Well here it is with the price break downs!

The most important part which I call the main unit was $10.99 from my local Petland Discounts.









The size of the tubing is 5/8'' and was purchased at Lowes. I bought it from there because Home Depot ONLY carries this length size in 20ft sections; that was not going to be enough for me I needed a minimum of 25 feet so I went to Lowes for it. Lowese sell it by the foot at a price of .51 cents a foot.









This is the name of the black adapter (mender). This was purchased at The Home Depot for only $1.99 in the garden section. The tubing size the end fits is 5/8''.









Close up of what the 5/8'' - 3/4'' female mender. Sorry picture is blurry.









Total price for the little project....around $26

Cheaper than a python....


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

The Aqueon pump is sweet, I like that it's got the lever. I also invested in a brass faucet adapter vs the standard plastic.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

my python isn't very durable and your pump looks much more so. Also to those making your own don't get too thin or too cheap on your tubing. I used some cheap for one once and it compressed when syphoning the water and restricted the water flow considerably.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb: Thats why I went with the drinking water safe water hose. not to mention it was alot cheaper. I like the aqueon pump so far as for the brass adapter its almost a must when using it as much as I do. Found that out the hard way lastnight


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

quentin8 said:


> :thumb: Thats why I went with the drinking water safe water hose. not to mention it was alot cheaper. I like the aqueon pump so far as for the brass adapter its almost a must when using it as much as I do. Found that out the hard way lastnight


+1 LOL. I went to use the new water changer last night to test it out. Set it all up it worked great syphoning water out. Then I went to fill my tank up and I started to run into problems. The plastic adapter that gets attached to the sink sucked and would not hold on tight enough. The presseure from the sink I guess what to strong for it.

I also attached my original syphon to the pipe. My syphon like exploded and water started to continue to flow out. I grabbed and tried putting my thumb over it as i ran to the sink to shut the water off. I sprayed my ceilings and walls...wasnt too bad it all dried like 10 mins later.

I did purchase a metal adapter for my kitchen sink at my apartment that has threads on the outside vs the inside. Haven't tried it out there yet. Will have to wait and see. I feel like the metal adapter will hold A LOT better.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Really depends on the price of the materials and whether the time and $ you invest is worth thr DIY-pride. I've read about ppl using a "water change adaptor" for water beds, very inexpensive and it's the exact valve you need for a python.

I bought a used one, good luck!


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

you have to make sure the gravel vac you are using isnt self priming if it is you have to remove the plastic flap inside it right before the tube. I made the same mistake and blew water all over my tv


----------

